# Fiber optics vs scope



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I was wondering which people use most on their muzzleloader, fiber optics or a scope?

Edit: thinking of just doing fiber optics on my next muzzleloader


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

1x scope


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It all depends. I now have a muzzle loader that packs a scope. My failing eyesight is the biggest reason. All the fiber optics do is to use a florescent front sight and perhaps a couple of florescent dots on the rear to make it easier to see. 

On my ML that I use in Colorado I went to a SeeAll delta sight on the rear. It doesn't use the front sight at all and has a black ^ with a black line across the top. You just place the target on top of the black line and ^ and pull the trigger. It is legal in all states where you have to use open or iron sights. It is funny that they have the same sight with a post that is not legal in Colorado. 

So for me where it is legal I would use a scope in a heart beat. If I would of even had a 1x scope on my ML a few years ago on a ML hunt in the Book Cliffs I would of had a 200"+buck coming home with me. But I was using my ML that just had a peep sight and I was not comfortable in taking a 200 yard shot. With the ML that I now have with the scope that buck would be hanging on my wall.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Scope for me and I am not ashamed of it either.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

fiber optics


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

I haven't found a front fiber fine enough to feel comfortable with a shot over 100 yards. A peep with a globe sight or fine blade on front is much better if you are hunting a state that doesn't allow optics.

But if I can have any sort of fine cross hair and magnification with a scope while hunting, I'm going to use that advantage all day.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

I’ve got a 6.5-24x50 on mine. No shame here.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

3-9 on mine!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

well, you guys got me convinced, sticking with a scope! looking forward to figuring out which load the new smoke pole likes


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

The one fiber optics vote, I guess is me. Running a fiber optic front sight, through a rear peep sight aperture with a brass ring instead of a fiber optic.

For open sights, I find this both good and bad.

Good in that so long as I can remember my proper aim point, it works pretty well. Can put a 3 shot grouping into a paper plate at 100 yards with open sights.

Bad in that if i don't remember my proper aim point, I'm hitting way off.

That proper aim point? Top of the red dot. The BIGGEST issue I have with a front fiber optic, is that the rest of the front sight post fades into nothing, and all I see is the dot. My natural inclination is to put the dot where I want the bullet to go. Where as the top of the dot, is actually the top of the front sight post. It sounds silly, but this is REALLY hard to push past as your eye naturally centers with a rear peep sight.

I'm hearkening back to basic marksmanship with an M16 before ACOG's were a thing , for point of reference,. Now If i zero the sights to take account of my natural inclination to put the dot where I want to bullet to go, then I'm riding the rear sight aperture all the way up and maxing the elevation on it, which makes a 100 yard zero, sketchy at best as I run out of ramp to slide the rear sight on.

Still looking for a fixed 4 power optic that isn't designed for an AR15, isn't a POS, and one that I can afford. I just can't make myself put a 3-9 scope on something that will be lobbing the lead in on a parachute at 200 yards.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Lone_Hunter said:


> The one fiber optics vote, I guess is me. Running a fiber optic front sight, through a rear peep sight aperture with a brass ring instead of a fiber optic.
> 
> For open sights, I find this both good and bad.
> 
> ...


Can't you just leave your 3x9 on 4x?


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Raptorman said:


> Can't you just leave your 3x9 on 4x?


I'm anal about weight and light transmission.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Scope for me and I am not ashamed about it either.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

MooseMeat said:


> I've got a 6.5-24x50 on mine. No shame here.


??? are you sighted in at 300 with drops out to 700?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

MooseMeat said:


> I've got a 6.5-24x50 on mine. No shame here.


HE!! YA!!! Same here...&#8230;.. That way I can reach out to 500 yards. NA, just kidding. I use a 3-9 and the reason I use a scope is because of ageing eye's. Hard to focus front and rear sights to accurately place a shot.

When I had younger eyes, I had an elevated rear sight on one ML and could hit small green propane bottles all day long out to 300 yards. Killed a 4x4 buck one year at 310yds, and a spike bull at 265 the same year. They both humped up when hit and tipped over within 10' of where they were standing.

I cant use that ramp anymore so if someone wants it...&#8230;.. Id let it go for the right price.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

If the state you are hunting allows it then scope all the way! Not even a question--it's such an advantage. I'm hunting Nevada this year so open sights for me but I did all of my load development with my scope then took it off for real world practice.

I kinda wish Utah would drop the scope thing but once the cat is out of the bag it's hard to put it back in. High end Muzzle loaders are honestly amazing and capable of 600+ yard shots with the best ones. Heck, even standard cheapy CVA's with a scope are deadly to 300 yards. Crazy how accurate they are.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

APD said:


> ??? are you sighted in at 300 with drops out to 700?


Zero at 100. I can hit 18" rocks every shot off a bench at 650. Realistically, I'd shoot a deer at 450 and an elk at 300. But it's nice to have the option for further shots if needed.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

MooseMeat said:


> APD said:
> 
> 
> > ??? are you sighted in at 300 with drops out to 700?
> ...


What muzzleloader are you shooting and what's the load you're running?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Ray said:


> What muzzleloader are you shooting and what's the load you're running?


Any ML can do it. The energy at that range would be minimal to drop an animal. The "Super Loader" (what I call the Remington) pushing a 250gr. bullet backed with 200gr. of powder would have more energy than a standard ML with 150gr. of powder.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Shooting a TC Omega. Been shooting 250 grain TC Shockwaves with two 50 grain 777 pellets. Looking into switching to one of the 295 grain Barnes bullets as I'm hopefully getting close to a LE elk tag. Never had a problem with these bullets in mulies, also not shot at one over 100 yards before.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AveryMolly (Feb 2, 2021)

Because of your question, I was very interested in what sights are most used by hunters in 2021. On the Internet, I learned that now the sights with a red laser dot have become popular and even found the top of the best red dot sight and decided to look for an inexpensive one for my rifle, because the old sight no longer suits me. Sights with a red dot seem to be more convenient to use because you can see where you aim better, especially in the dark, which is a huge plus. So I like the red dot sights at the moment.


----------

